# How ESTPs view the SPs



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi SPs, I am the ESTP in the video. I was just wondering what you all thought about my thoughts on the SPs Temperaments! Is there anything that I missed and should cover? Was it accurate, in your opinion? Thank you 

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(249, 249, 249);">


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

You linked SJ video


----------

